# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир > Сотовые операторы >  Life :)

## Sanych

Оф. сайт - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Говорите весь год бесплатно с life!*
05.11.2009 - 31.01.2010

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В канун новогодних праздников компания life делает подарок новым абонентам – целый год бесплатного общения с абонентами всех сетей Беларуси!

Подключайтесь на специальные стартовые пакеты во всех магазинах life и получайте ежемесячно 50 минут бесплатных разговоров на все номера life и 50 минут бесплатных разговоров с абонентами других сетей Беларуси до конца 2010 года!

Бесплатные минуты начисляются первого числа каждого месяца. Неиспользованные до конца месяца минуты не накапливаются и не переносятся на следующие периоды. Информацию об остатке бесплатных минут можно получить набрав *100#.

Стоимость акционного стартового пакета – 29 000 рублей. Принять участие в акции могут физические лица. Все остальные условия обслуживания соответствуют условиям тарифного плана «Свободный life».





> 1.	Акция «Весь год бесплатно с life» (далее - Акция) проводится с 04.11.2009 г. по 31.01.2010 г. включительно.
> 2.	Условия Акции действуют для физических лиц, подключившихся в период проведения Акции на тарифный план «Свободный life» на специальный стартовый пакет «Новогодний-29 000».
> 3.	Специальное предложение Акции (с момента активации SIM-карты): 
> •	первые 50 минут вызовов на номера абонентов life по 0 руб./мин. ежемесячно до конца 2010 г.,
> •	первые 50 минут вызовов в другие сети Республики Беларусь по 0 руб./мин. ежемесячно до конца 2010 г.
> Стоимость активации стартового пакета 29 000 руб.
> 4.	Стоимость активации стартового пакета оплачивается абонентом в полном размере в момент подключения. После активации стартового пакета баланс абонента составляет 0 руб. Для активации стартового пакета необходимо совершить вызов в любом направлении.
> 5.	50 минут вызовов на номера абонентов life по 0 руб./мин., 50 минут вызовов в другие сети Республики Беларусь по 0 руб./мин. предоставляются в начале календарного месяца (либо в момент активации стартового пакета в первый месяц). Неиспользованные минуты не накапливаются и не переносятся на следующие периоды.
> 6.	Предоставляемые абоненту минуты тарифицируются по 30 секунд.
> ...





Для получения дополнительной информации об Акции обращайтесь по телефонам: 909 - бесплатный номер в сети life и 8 025 909 0 909.

----------


## Sanych

*3G life МОДЕМ*
Надоело зависеть от этих неудобных проводов? Правильно, пора переходить на самый быстрый мобильный Интернет!

Получите 3G USB-модем от life бесплатно и подключайтесь к life сети – единственной сети 3G в Беларуси.
«life МОДЕМ» – это доступ в Интернет, скорость которого измеряется «мегабитами» и главное, никаких проводов!

Устройство размером всего с обычную «флэшку» откроет вам мир высокоскоростного мобильного Интернета.

Все, что вам нужно, это вставить 3G-модем в ваш компьютер или ноутбук (программное обеспечение устанавливается автоматически), нажать кнопку «Подключиться» и все безграничные возможности сети Интернет в вашем распоряжении. Подробная информация об использовании вашего 3G USB-модема размещена в инструкции, которая находится внутри упаковки.

Для того чтобы получить 3G-модем бесплатно, придите в один из life магазинов, подтвердите готовность в течение 12 месяцев использовать «life МОДЕМ» и получите 3G USB-модем БЕСПЛАТНО!

    * При подключении на тарифный план «life МОДЕМ» вам автоматически будет активирована услуга «life ИНТЕРНЕТ 1000», которую в дальнейшем можно сменить на «life ИНТЕРНЕТ 2000» или «life ИНТЕРНЕТ 4000». Для этого наберите *110*5# и выберите требуемую услугу. Вы можете сменить текущую услугу «life ИНТЕРНЕТ» на другую в любой момент, если интернет-трафик в текущей услуге уже закончился.
    * При подключении на тарифный план «life МОДЕМ» на выбор доступны 3G-модемы HUAWEI E1550 и ZTE MF637.
    * Максимальная скорость передачи данных при использовании 3G-модема HUAWEI - 3,6 Мбит/с, ZTE – 7,2 Мбит/с.
    * Модем HUAWEI предоставляется бесплатно, стоимость модема ZTE составляет 39000 руб (разовый дополнительный платеж к стоимости подключения услуги «life ИНТЕРНЕТ 1000»).
    * Модемы работают как в 2G, так и в 3G сети life. Модемы работают только в сети life.
    * Акционные предложения на тарифный план «life МОДЕМ» не распространяются.
    * Высокоскоростная передача данных по технологии 3G в Беларуси доступна только в сети life .
    * Предложение «life МОДЕМ» доступно физическим лицам, старше 18 лет, резидентам Республики Беларусь.

----------


## Sanych

*Новые возможности от Life – оставайтесь на связи без пополнения счета!*
С 24.11.2009 г. для всех новых абонентов, подключившихся на любые тарифные планы life, а также для участников акции «Весь год бесплатно с life» отменяется условие обязательного пополнения на 10 000 руб. одним платежом раз в 90 дней!

Отметим, что участники акции «Весь год бесплатно с life» могут использовать 50 бесплатных минут внутри сети life и 50 бесплатных минут на другие сети каждый месяц в течение 2010 года без обязательных условий пополнения!

Упрощение условий обслуживания для всех существующих абонентов life будет произведено до конца 2009 года.

----------


## Banderlogen

Полезная примета:
если лайф-интернет не глючит, работает без разрывов, то ваш предоплаченный трафик закончился и компания ест денежки по дорогому тарифу.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне дети все уши про этот тариф прожужжали, а разбираться, что за оно, не хочется. Вернее, сил нет. Подскажите, стоит ли переходить. У дочки какой-то "Свободный лайф" вроде, студенческий.

----------


## Stych

СВОБОДНЫЙ life

Пополняйтесь на 15 000 рублей каждый месяц, и на счете каждый раз будет 25 000 рублей!

Акция «Весь год бесплатно с life» - подключайтесь сейчас и звоните до конца 2010 года бесплатно во все сети!

Тарифы на голосовые вызовы, за 1 минутуНа все номера абонентов life*	0
На номера абонентов других сетей Беларуси	249

Это плюсы)) а теперь минусы)) *внимательно!!!*

Звонки тарифицируются по 30 секунд;

В течение 15 дней после активации SIM-карты или при смене тарифа на «СВОБОДНЫЙ life» вызовы на все номера абонентов life тарифицируются по 0 руб./мин. Чтобы продолжать общаться по 0 руб./мин. внутри сети life, необходимо пополнять счет минимум на *15 000 руб.* одним платежом *раз в 30 дней*, при этом все средства будут зачисляться на лицевой счет абонента. В ином случае вызовы внутри сети life тарифицируются по *49 руб./мин.*

При каждом пополнении н*а 15 000 руб.* и более одним платежом, а также с момента активации SIМ-карты предоставляется *1000 (одна тысяча) минут по 0 руб./мин.* на все номера абонентов life. Указанные минуты можно использовать в течение 30 дней с момента пополнения (в течение 15 дней с момента активации SIM-карты). После использования предоставленных минут либо по истечении 30 дней с момента пополнения на 15000руб. и более одним платежом (15 дней с момента активации SIМ-карты) звонки на все номера абонентов life тарифицируются *по 49 руб./мин.* Неиспользованные минуты не накапливаются и на последующие периоды не переносятся.

Вот так вот, вся подноготная))

----------


## vova230

Я на "Привет Земляки" (velcom) и у меня обязательный платеж в 5 000 раз в полгода, ну и зачем мне "бесплатные" звонки за 10 000 в месяц?

----------


## Sanych

Не 10000 а 15000 за бесплатные звонки.

*НО*, я вот так подумал не спеша. Главное - качество связи и устойчивый приём по всей республике. А дальше, ни кто не обязывает класть эти 15000 каждый месяц. Можеш их положить один раз, месяц болтай бесплатно, а потом выговаривай свою 15-ку. Может тебе её на 3-4 месяца хватит. А можеш вообще не ложить  или по случаю. К примеру счас до 31.11.09 акция. Раздают бесплатно бонусные симки на Простой Лайф. ( я вчера 6 штук хапнул от жадности). Десятку обязательного платежа отменили. А дальше, ну разболтаю я бонусные минуты. Все вызовы, на любой номер любой сети по 69 руб за минуту. Плохо??? Не думаю. Особенно когда нужно звонить по разным сетям. Вот у меня к примеру "Привет Городок". Там спасают только 2 любимых номера. Обычный звонок на Velcom стоит 62 руб. Остальные 110. Но тариф выгоден только в своей областной зоне. Звонки из любой части попадающей под районный центр уже в 2 раза дороже. А находясь в зоне - областной центр в 4. И что, теперь в Минске или Борисове не звонить ни куда??? Есть и на Лайфе своя выгода.

----------


## Sanych

Оф. сайт Life [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] доступен по гостевому Байфлай  Ну просто я об этом случайно узнал )))

----------


## Sanych

Кстати с этого сайта можно отправить 5 СМС в сутки абоненту Life. Адрес - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

> Кстати с этого сайта можно отправить 5 СМС в сутки абоненту Life. Адрес - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


5 сообщений от меня? (непонятно как они будут определять что именно я отправляю)
или 5 сообщений для данного абонента? (тогда я не смогу отправить, если кто-то уже 5 раз отправлял)

и еще у них JavaScritp там в поле ввода текста меняет Delete на точку. Бессмысленный и беспощадный у них javascript там.

----------


## Sanych

*Инструкция:*
Введите защитный код, состоящий из трех символов, номер телефона адресата и текст сообщения. Внимание, сообщение, набранное кириллицей ограничивается 70 символами, латиницей - 160 символами. У вас есть возможность определить крайний и отложенный сроки отправки сообщения посредством выпадающего списка, находящегося под формой. После подготовки сообщения к отправке нажмите кнопку "Отправить сообщение". В течение календарных суток на один телефонный номер можно отправить до 5 SMS.

----------


## Sanych

*Халява продлись.*

Акция по бесплатному подключению на "Простой Life" продлена до 15.12.2009

С 1 по 15 декабря 2009 г. подключайтесь бесплатно на тарифный план ПРОСТОЙ life у промоутеров life в торговых центрах вашего города! Активируйте SIM-карту по 15 декабря 2009 г. и получите бонус 60 бесплатных минут на все номера life в течение 6 месяцев ежемесячно! 






> Правила проведения акции
> «Простой life c бонусными минутами, декабрь»
> 
> 1.	Акция «Простой life c бонусными минутами, декабрь» (далее Акция) проводится с 01.12.2009 по 15.12.2009 года.
> 2.	Принять участие в Акции могут физические лица.
> 3.	Специальное предложение Акции:
> 3.1	в период проведения акции участники могут подключиться на специальный стартовый пакет «ПРОСТОЙ life» с балансом 0 руб.,
> 3.2	участникам акции при активации SIM-карты по 15.12.2009 г. включительно предоставляется 60 минут на все номера абонентов life по 0 руб./мин. в течение 6 месяцев ежемесячно (далее бонусные минуты).
> 4.	Бонусные минуты начисляются 1 числа каждого месяца (либо после активации SIM-карты абонентом в первый месяц начисления бонуса). 
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*Новогодние праздники ярче вместе с life – телефон в подарок и бесплатное общение новым абонентам!*

Подключайтесь на специальные стартовые пакеты и получайте телефон в подарок и бесплатные звонки на все номера life до конца 2010 года ! Без дополнительных условий и платежей!

Подключиться и получить телефон в подарок можно во всех магазинах life по Беларуси.

Каждый месяц абоненту начисляется 1 000 бесплатных минут на все номера life. Бесплатные минуты начисляются сразу после активации стартового пакета, а затем – первого числа каждого месяца. Неиспользованные до конца месяца минуты не накапливаются и не переносятся на следующие периоды. Информацию об остатке бесплатных минут можно получить набрав *100#.

Стоимость стартового пакета – 49 000 рублей. 

Принять участие в акции могут физические лица.

----------


## Asteriks

Ребёнки мои сегодня подключились на этот подарок, привезли домой телефон. При подключении 49 тысяч, телефон Huawei G2200C, вполне приличный, но мне не понравился, неудобный в руке после моего Самсунга, но не мне им пользоваться. Бонус прямо сейчас 1000 бесплатных минут, весь год внутри сети бесплатно. На другие сети хочешь звонить - клади деньги и звони. Стоимость звонков на другие сети не знаю. Так как телефон дочкин совсем на две части разломался, а новый покупать не планировали. то думаю, что 49 тысяч на год, когда подружки её на Лайфе - норм.

----------


## vova230

> Ребёнки мои сегодня подключились на этот подарок, привезли домой телефон. При подключении 49 тысяч, телефон Huawei G2200C, вполне приличный, но мне не понравился, неудобный в руке после моего Самсунга, но не мне им пользоваться. Бонус прямо сейчас 1000 бесплатных минут, весь год внутри сети бесплатно. На другие сети хочешь звонить - клади деньги и звони. Стоимость звонков на другие сети не знаю. Так как телефон дочкин совсем на две части разломался, а новый покупать не планировали. то думаю, что 49 тысяч на год, когда подружки её на Лайфе - норм.


Ага, и 15 000 ежемесячно абонплата. Нормально может для кого, но не для меня.

----------


## Asteriks

Нет абонплаты. В течение года.
Про телефон: экран цветной, 128X128, SMS, MMS, WAP, календарь, будильник, секундомер, телефонная книга симка+телефон что-то около 500, 16-полифония, вибро, три темы для экрана, штук 7 мелодий на звонок, что-то вроде памяти наблюдается, но совсем мало, 250 Kb где-то, для картинок и мелодий. Больше мне изучать не хотелось. А, две игры. Меню нормальное, как у нормального телефона, 9 иконок на экране. Обычный дешёвый телефон.

----------


## Sanych

Нету там абонентской. Они обслуживаются по тарифу "Свободный Лайф". 

А вот интересно, при подключении не говорили, перейти на другой тариф можно после того как телефон взял.
И  мой друг брал на Вэлкоме телефон, тамк он под другие сети не пашет. Этот работает с чужой симкой??

----------


## Asteriks

Нет, только с Life. На Велкоме только с Велком. Тариф "Свободный лайф". Но SMS и MMS если хочешь отправить - нужно деньги ложить. Дочка говорит, что переход на другой тариф платный. Пару тысяч.

----------


## Sanych

*Новогодний подарок от life для активных интернет-пользователей. Уменьшение интервала тарификации!*


life сообщает об уменьшении интервала тарификации базовой услуги доступа в Интернет. Начиная с 19.12.2009 интервал тарфикации установлен в размере 1 Кб вместо 50 Кб.

----------


## Pasha_49

Про трафик это очень хорошая новость, возвращаюсь на инет от лайфа. А вто телефон получил от велкома. Про него в ноябре узнал, и купил) хотя там zte

----------


## Mitrej

*life ввел несколько изменений в условия обслуживания абонентов, в том числе снял ограничение в 1000 минут*

Оператор life объявил о внесении изменений в условия обслуживания абонентов. Так, с 1 марта для абонентов тарифного плана «Свободный life» звонки на все номера life тарифицируются по 0 руб./мин. в течение 30 дней при каждом пополнении на 15 000 рублей и более одним платежом без ограничений. Ограничение в 1000 минут с 1 марта 2010 года отменяется. Во всех остальных случаях звонки на все номера абонентов life тарифицируются по 199 руб./мин, на другие сети — по 299 руб./мин.

Для абонентов ТП «Простой life» звонки на все номера по Беларуси тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин. без ограничений.

Для абонентов ТП «Супер life» все звонки на другие сети тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин. без ограничений (при внесении минимальной обязательной ежемесячной платы за услуги). В других случаях с первого числа текущего месяца звонки на все номера абонентов life тарифицируются по 199 руб./мин., на номера абонентов других сетей Беларуси — по 299 руб./мин.

Для абонентов ТП «Супер Бизнес life» все звонки на другие сети тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин. без ограничений.

Для абонентов всех ТП стандартная стоимость исходящих SMS составит 129 руб., при подключении услуги «life SMS 100» — 49 руб. Стоимость исходящих MMS составит 249 руб. Стандартная стоимость исходящих международных голосовых вызовов и видеозвонков в страны СНГ составит 1490 руб./мин., в страны Европы — 1990 руб./мин., в другие страны — 3490 руб./мин. Действие услуги «life МИРОВОЙ» будет распространяться только на исходящие вызовы в страны СНГ с тарифом 499 руб./мин.

----------


## Sanych

Вот Лайф и стал обычным  третьим в группе с МТС и Вэлком. Спасибо Лайфу за такие подарки и досвидания. Я возвращаюсь на Вэлком.

Объясняю почему. У меня "Простой Лайф" Внутри сети 69 руб мин. Первые 100 минут на другие сети стоили 69 руб. Мне хватало этих 100 мин с лихвой. И я не задумывался на какую сеть звонить. Был у меня "Привет Городок" Вэлкомовский. Обычный звонок на Вэлком за минуту стоил 62 р На другие сети 120р. На другие за 69 с Лайфа было выгоднее звонить. По своей сети, что на Лайфе 69, что на Вэлике 62 особой разницы нет. А теперь есть. Так как многие друзья сидят на Вэлкоме по старинке.

"Сободный Лайф" вообще не смотрю, потому как плачу за мобилу 5-6 тыс в месяц. И нет никакого смысла отдавать 15 тыс за радость поговорить бесплатно в сети.

----------


## Asteriks

А тот Лайф, который подарочный? Что там внутри сети?

----------


## Sanych

Там тариф "Простой Лайф". 60 минут в течении 6 мес после активации бесплатно в сети, остальные звонки согласно тарифа. То есть на момент проведения акции и по сей день было 69 руб в сети без ограничений после ичтечения призовых минут. И первые 100 мин на другие сети то же 69 руб. После не знаю, потому как мне и этой сотни хватало всегда  И на счету изначально 0 руб. То есть сразу ты мог звонить только по сети пользуясь бонусным часом разговоров. 

Так что халяву надо выговаривать, а там видно будет

----------


## Vanya

Мобильный оператор life сообщил об изменении некоторых тарифов на свои услуги с 1 марта 2010 года.

Так, с 1 марта 2010 года абоненты тарифного плана «Свободный life» за звонки на другие сети будут платить по 299 руб./мин вместо нынешних 249 рублей. При этом снимается ограничение в 1000 минут бесплатных разговоров в течение 30 дней при пополнении счета на 15.000 рублей одним платежом, сообщает Electroname.com.

Для абонентов тарифного плана «Простой life» звонки на все номера по Беларуси тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин без ограничений. Напомним, сейчас эта плата составляет 69 рублей за минуту.

Для абонентов тарифного плана «Супер life» все звонки на другие сети тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин вместо 69 рублей за первые 100 минут. При этом снимается лимит в 100 минут при внесении минимальной обязательной ежемесячной платы за услуги. В других случаях, с первого числа текущего месяца звонки на все номера абонентов life тарифицируются по 199 руб./мин., на номера абонентов других сетей Беларуси - по 299 руб./мин.

Для абонентов тарифного плана «Супер Бизнес life» все звонки на другие сети тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин. без ограничений. Ранее абонент мог звонить на другие сети за 69 рублей с лимитом 100 минут.

Выросла стандартная стоимость всех исходящих SMS. Теперь за 1 эсэмэску придется заплатить 129 рублей вместо прежних 99 рублей.

При подключении услуги «life SMS 100» тариф составляет 49 руб./SMS. Стоимость исходящих MMS составит 249 руб.

Стандартная стоимость исходящих международных голосовых вызовов и видеозвонков в страны СНГ также выросла и составит 1490 руб./мин., в страны Европы – 1990 руб./мин., в другие страны – 3490 руб./мин. Действие услуги «life МИРОВОЙ» будет распространяться только на исходящие вызовы в страны СНГ с тарифом 499 руб./мин.

от так от

----------


## Sanych

По ходу почти то же, что пару постов выше Mitrej писал.

----------


## Asteriks

> При этом снимается ограничение в 1000 минут бесплатных разговоров в течение 30 дней при пополнении счета на 15.000 рублей одним платежом, сообщает Electroname.com.


Поясните, что это значит.

----------


## Sanych

Раньше было так. Платиш 15 тыс получаеш 1000 бесплатных минут в нутри сети на месяц. Теперь когда платиш 15 тыс получаеш месяц бесплатных разговоров в сети без лимита. Единственно что длительность одного звонка ограничена 30 мин. Потом перезванивать придётся.

----------


## Vanya

сорри..не обратил внимания)

а я ток на лайф переключаться собрался...эх

----------


## BiZ111

> Раньше было так. Платиш 15 тыс получаеш 1000 бесплатных минут в нутри сети на месяц. Теперь когда платиш 15 тыс получаеш месяц бесплатных разговоров в сети без лимита. Единственно что длительность одного звонка ограничена 30 мин. Потом перезванивать придётся.


У меня в Украине МТС был такой же. И на корпоративном Велкоме тоже 30 минут и обрыв. Может это система безопасности? К примеру, человек положил включённый телефон в сумку в поезде и 3-е суток ту-ту, а телефон нажался и пошёл звонок куда-нибудь, ну мало ли куда...На передатчик Скайпа на тот..И счёт приходит потом за 3-е суток базара.

----------


## Irina

У меня на Велкоме не корпоратив, но тоже так. Я как-то интересовалась. Сказали что отключают для стаховки от непроизвольных звонков.

----------


## Mitrej

life будет начислять «Бонус за входящие» начиная с 30-й минуты

Оператор life вводит очередные изменения в условия обслуживания абонентов. На этот раз изменения коснулись услуги «Бонус за входящие».

Помимо того, что бонус увеличивается до 200 рублей, начисляться он будет начиная с 30-й минуты входящих вызовов с начала месяца. Начисление бонуса за звонки, принятые абонентом в марте 2010 года, будет производиться по указанным выше условиям. Срок активации и действия услуги продлевается до 01.07.2010.

Также life информирует об изменении условий использования бонусного счета. С 17 марта 2010 года бонусы можно будет использовать на следующие услуги: исходящие звонки, отправка SMS- и MMS-сообщений на номера абонентов life, услуги «Интернет», «WAP», пакеты «life Интернет», пакет «life SMS 5000», «Смена тарифного плана», «Антиопределитель номера», «Запрет вызова», «Голосовая почта», услуга «life Мелоринг». Кроме того, это касается услуг, оплата которых осуществляется посредством отправки SMS-сообщения или совершения звонка на номера информационно-развлекательных услуг

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Третий оператор сотовой связи записался в демиурги

*Белорусский оператор life готовится к строительству нового мира для своих абонентов. На минувшей неделе руководство компании заявило о намерении поставить точку в развитии голосовой связи и приступить к внедрению инновационных услуг доступа в сеть Интернет и социальные сети. При этом переход в новую плоскость ведения бизнеса компания рассматривает как создание отдельного мира.*

Немалую роль в возведении нового мира наверняка сыграет программная продукция компании Google. Генеральный директор оператора life Озджан Эрмиш выразил восхищение операционной системой Android и заметил, что ее должны обязательно попробовать все белорусы. Таким образом, можно прогнозировать появление в Беларуси предложений, основанных на аппаратах под управлением Android. Примечательно, что не так давно на место под солнцем нового мира претендовали телефоны от компании Apple. Однако жесткие правила, которые диктует операторам яблочный бренд, оказались на руку Google.

На данный момент белорусский оператор не оглашает сроков сдачи нового мира в коммерческую эксплуатацию, а также деталей его устройства. По всей видимости, на стройку уйдет несколько лет, а белорусы в итоге получат постоянную мобильную прописку во всех интернет-сервисах, включая [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> начисляться он будет начиная с 30-й минуты входящих вызовов с начала месяца


Они там вообще обнаглели уже. На фиг он нужен такой Лайф вообще. Цены повышают, бонусы режут. Кидалово какое-то а не оператор.

----------


## Alex

> Они там вообще обнаглели уже. На фиг он нужен такой Лайф вообще. Цены повышают, бонусы режут. Кидалово какое-то а не оператор.


Бабки грести они пришли сюда - срочно требуется мистер Отключатель





> Вслед за Мистером Подключателем на улицы города был выпущен Мистер Отключатель, который должен отключать людей от сети Life.
> 
> Неожиданно для всех эта акция была воспринята многими гродненцами на ура. Во многом, как нам кажется, этому небывалому успеху способствовала бесплатная раздача пива и воздушных шариков. Как бы там ни было, но чтобы отключиться от life уже стоят очереди.
> 
> У молодёжи, не имеющей мобильных телефонов, появилось новое развлечение. Они сначала подключаются у Мистера Подключателя, а затем бегут на соседнюю улицу, чтобы отключиться у Мистера Отключателя. Засекают время, и лучший получает бесплатный шарик, остальные же пьют пиво. Некоторые умельцы меняют до десяти симок в день.
> 
> Идею с Мистером Отключателем уже одобрили и взяли на вооружение в ЖКХ. Теперь наведываться в гости к злостным неплательщикам и производить принудительные отключения электроэнергии, газа и воды будет Мистер Отключатель. Кроме того, в скором времени появится специальный телефон для пенсионеров, позвонив по которому можно будет вызвать Отключателя на дом и попросить его выключить телевизор или свет в коридоре
> 
> Милиция также включилась в акцию. На базе милицейского спецназа уже формируются мобильные отряды быстрого отключения.
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Я вообще возмущен таким поведением Лайфа. Написал им письмо следующего содержания:

*Почему Ваша компания превращается в лохатрон??? 

Почему на тарифе "Простой Лайф" увеличили цену за звонки, если реклама и замануха на него была совсем по другому тарифу??? Сделайте хотя бы тогда час бесплатных ежемесячно и постоянно в своей сети.

Почему бонус за входящие начиная с 30-ой минуты???? Давайте честно скажем, что это равносильно его отмене!!!

Отсюда главный вопрос. Вы думаете клиенты идиоты без мозга??? Они не видят и не понимают что происходит????? Чем так мучаться с Вашей компанией и ждать новых обманов, проще поставить обратно симку Velcom и забыть про Life как страшный сон* 

Жду ответа теперь

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, жди ответа, ага. Вот это достали они тебя))) Ну и стиль у тебя) Гкхм... Чисто форумский.

----------


## Sanych

А я на весь белоруский интернет это накопирую, и вас попрошу помочь. Пусть теперь ответа ждёт весь инет Беларуси )))))))

----------


## Irina

> Чем так мучаться с Вашей компанией и ждать новых обманов, проще поставить обратно симку Velcom и забыть про Life как страшный сон


*Sanych*,  Я так и сделала))) Мне карточку подарили. Попользовалась и выбросила.

----------


## Asteriks

Погоди, давай сначала более официальным твоё послание сделаем.

----------


## Sanych

Поздно уже. Оно отправлено именно таким.

----------


## Asteriks

Хочется подойти к Санычу и бусьнуть в макушку, как маленького мальчика. Ладно. В таком виде жалобы вообще-то не пишутся. Не могу я такое распространять в Интернете. Именно это. Понимаю всё возмущение и негодование, но очень уж по детски. Простите меня.

----------


## Sanych

Это не по детски а по простому. Хватит уже советских шаблонных объяснительных. Чем не доволен, то и высказал!!!!!

----------


## Alex

Правильно - что думаем, то и говорим

----------


## Marusja

А еще совсем недавно я говорила, что все в этой компании плохо...а мне никто не верил....

----------


## Sanych

Разговор главный про плохо был о качестве приёма именно. По акциям то они дали так, что другие операторы зашевелились и с места двинулись. Так бы ещё долго топтались вокруг да около.

----------


## Marusja

так качество лучше и не стало... в Жодино в большинстве мест вроде ловит (именно в большинстве, но не везде),но в Борисове ужас, что твориться со связью, такое ощущение, что просто поубирали вышки....под Минском!!!! (7 км) нет связи вообще!!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Новый тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» - общайтесь бесконечно в сети life по 0 руб./мин. всего за 4900 руб. в месяц!*

Хотите общаться со всей страной бесконечно и бесплатно?

С 10.03.2010г. начинается подключение на новый тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life». Подключившись на тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» можно общаться по 0 руб./мин. внутри сети life всего за 4900 руб. в месяц с использованием услуги «Бесконечное общение»! Плата 4900 руб. за услугу «Бесконечное общение» списывается с основного счета автоматически в полном объеме один раз в 30 дней.

Чтобы подключиться на «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» необходимо купить любой стартовый пакет в любом магазине life по всей стране. После активации пакета используйте команду *110*1# для бесплатного перехода на «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life»:

    * Переход на тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» бесплатный в течение 30 дней с момента активации стартового пакета стоимостью от 7500 руб.

Существующие абоненты life могут перейти на тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» c использованием команды *110*1#:

    * Для абонентов тарифного плана «СВОБОДНЫЙ life» и «ПРОСТОЙ life» переход на тарифный план «БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЙ life» бесплатный – на счете должно находиться не менее 4900 руб. (+ налоги);
    * Для абонентов тарифного плана «СУПЕР life» - 20 000 рублей (+ налоги);

Подробнее тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот, точно, платишь за бесплатный звонок 4900 и говоришь совершенно бесплатно.

----------


## Mitrej

life переведет всех «молчунов» со «Свободного» и «Простого» на «Бесконечный»

Оператор life намерен с конца месяца оптимизировать свою расчетную систему и уменьшить нагрузку на сеть. Для этого абоненты тарифного плана «Свободный life», которые на 15.03.2010 два и более месяцев не пользовались услугами оператора (не совершали и не принимали звонков, не отправляли и не принимали SMS, не пользовались другими услугами life) и не пополняли свои счета на любую сумму, будут переведены на ТП «Бесконечный». Абоненты, соответствующие перечисленным выше условиям, будут проинформированы посредством SMS с указанием изменений.

Для продолжения обслуживания на условиях текущего тарифного плана абонентам, получившим SMS-уведомление, необходимо и достаточно не позднее 29.03.2010 выполнить любое действие в сети life, то есть совершить исходящий звонок в любом направлении (кроме звонка на короткий номер справочно-информационной службы и на номера экстренных служб), принять входящий звонок, отправить или принять SMS, воспользоваться другими услугами life или пополнить свой счет на любую сумму.

Такие же изменения коснутся абонентов ТП «Простой life».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Хитрые, нашли способ содрать деньги с тех, кто не разговаривает. Купил симку, на ней 20 тыс, положил на полку, а через 4 месяца там ничего, хотя не пользовался никакими услугами. Абонентка у них вводится 4900. И не поверю что у них так сильно сеть нагружена)

----------


## Sanych

*Тестирование 3G life для блоггеров*
Уважаемые блоггеры!

Мы всегда рады обратной связи, и хотим дать вам возможность протестировать 3G life.

Правила тестирования
Вы отправляете заявку на адрес [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в произвольной форме с указанием URL вашего блога, его средней месячной посещаемостью, о месте, в котором будет проходить тестирование. Добавляете к этому небольшое эссе о собственном блоге, его тематике и читателях.

Мы отбираем заявки и объявляем блоггеров, которые получат возможность тестирования.

Блоггер получает на неделю на тестирование 3G life модем и SIM-карту с активированным пакетом Интернет 1000.
Через 7 дней после получения устройства, блоггер обязуется вернуть устройство и SIM-карту.
Не позднее, чем через 14 дней после получения устройства автор публикует результаты своего теста.

life не требует предварительного согласования текста перед публикацией.

life публикует на этой странице ссылки на вышедшие тесты блоггеров, которые уже приняли участие в программе.

life обязуется не передавать ваши личные данные третьей стороне и обязуется не использовать полученные сведения в других, кроме данной акции, целях.

----------


## tih_on

life рулит!

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Хитрые, нашли способ содрать деньги с тех, кто не разговаривает. Купил симку, на ней 20 тыс, положил на полку, а через 4 месяца там ничего, хотя не пользовался никакими услугами. Абонентка у них вводится 4900. И не поверю что у них так сильно сеть нагружена)


Та же история. КоЗлы...^^^

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> *3G life МОДЕМ*единственной сети 3G в Беларуси.


Я на Diallog`e сидел в 2006 году, у них тогда уже был 3G.

----------


## Irina

*life задумался о безлимитном 3G* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*life раздает подарки своим агентам!*
22.10.2010 - 31.03.2011
Телевизор, 3G-планшет, android-смартфон! И это еще не все! Суперклассный 3G-телефон с большим сенсорным экраном, 3G-модем и USB-флэшки! Приводи друзей на life, собирай баллы – забирай призы!

Для того, чтобы стать life АГЕНТОМ, необходимо обратиться в один из Центров обслуживания life в областных городах:

г. Минск, пр. Победителей, 1,
г. Брест, ул. Пушкинская, 50,
г. Витебск, пр. Московский, 66/1,
г. Гомель, ул. Ленина, 16,
г. Гродно, ул. Полиграфистов, 2,
г. Могилев, ул. Первомайская, 31.
life АГЕНТ подключает друзей и получает балл, если:

заключил договор с абонентом и предоставил надлежащим образом заполненный договор в life;
SIM-карта по данному договору был активирована;
по данной SIM-карте произошло первое/второе списание абонентской платы по тарифному плану «БЕСКОHЕЧНЫЙ life».
Полученные баллы life АГЕНТ может самостоятельно обменять на призы:
за 10 баллов  – флэшка 1 ГБ
за 30 баллов  – 3G-модем 
за 75 баллов  – 3G-телефон
за 150 баллов  – android-смартфон
за 200 баллов – 3G-планшет
за 350 баллов – LCD телевизор 32”

----------


## Sanych

*Рекламные персонажи life вошли в TOP10 самых узнаваемых*

14-15 октября 2010 года в Минске состоялось одно из самых яркий мероприятий в области маркетинга и брэндинга – международная конференция « ADVANCEDBRANDING 2010. Брэнды как люди. Факторы устойчивого развития » К открытию этой конференции было приурочено и подведение итогов Профессионального конкурса «БРЭНД ГОДА».

В рамках этого мероприятия, Штабом конкурса — Центром SATIO, во второй раз в нашей стране проведен национальный мониторинг известности и популярности образов белорусских брендов. Основной целью исследований являются сравнительные оценки известности и популярности созданных маркетинговыми командами коммуникационных образов, оценка эффективности их коммуникационных политик и влияния на рост продаж брэндированной продукции.

В ТОП-10 самых популярных рекламных героев, по мнению белорусов, вошли брэнд-образы Оператора Вадима Галыгина и Триджика.

----------


## Sanych

*Гродно life – 0 руб./мин. без абонплаты и пополнений!*

life объявляет о запуске беспрецедентного предложения для новых абонентов Гродненской области. При подключении на стартовые пакеты «Гродно life» абонентам предоставляется возможность звонить из Гродненской области на все номера life по 0 руб./мин без абонентской платы и пополнения счета весь 2011 год!

Подключиться на стартовые пакеты «Гродно life» можно в точках продаж life и у промоутеров (только стартовые пакеты стоимостью 0 руб.) на территории Гродно и Гродненской области до 01.01.2011.

Звонки на номера life при нахождении за пределами Гродненской области, а также звонки на номера других сетей Беларуси тарифицируются по 99 руб./мин.

----------


## АВИАТОР

А потом будет опять так:



> Хитрые, нашли способ содрать деньги с тех, кто не разговаривает. Купил симку, на ней 20 тыс, положил на полку, а через 4 месяца там ничего, хотя не пользовался никакими услугами. Абонентка у них вводится 4900. И не поверю что у них так сильно сеть нагружена)

----------


## Sanych

*Количество абонентов life уменьшилось до 1,2 млн*

Как сообщил сегодня в отчете турецкий оператор Turkcell, контролирующий 80% ЗАО "Белорусская сеть телекоммуникаций" (ТМ life), по итогам третьего квартала 2010 года абонентская база уменьшилась с 1,5 до 1,2 млн клиентов.
Это связано с изменением методики подсчета абонентов компании. Ранее life считал своими абонентами всех, кто пополнял счет хотя бы единожды за 13 месяцев. Теперь же все абоненты, которые ни разу не пополняли счет за 6 месяцев, будут вычеркиваться из абонентской базы. 

При этом количество активных абонентов (совершали тарифицируемое действие за последние три месяца) оператора life уменьшилось с 1,3 до 1,2 млн. 

В третьем квартале 2009 года у life в Беларуси было 800 тыс. абонентов.
Ранее оператор сообщал о планах довести абонентскую базу по итогам года до 2 млн клиентов.

----------


## zaraki

> Я на Diallog`e сидел в 2006 году, у них тогда уже был 3G.


интересно он жив еще или уже умер - хороший оператор но, тупая администрация

----------


## zaraki

> Хитрые, нашли способ содрать деньги с тех, кто не разговаривает. Купил симку, на ней 20 тыс, положил на полку, а через 4 месяца там ничего, хотя не пользовался никакими услугами. Абонентка у них вводится 4900. И не поверю что у них так сильно сеть нагружена)


я из за похожей фигни с Diallog ушол - они с абонентов которые в месяц не выговаривали 5-ти тысяч абонплату начали снимать

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ещё пара "весёлых" моментов от этого оператора.
Под Новый год приходит СМС: "Вам начислен бонус 10000
руб,приезжайте,забирайте" Ну пришёл,говорю,давайте ваш бонус,девушка посмотрела,отвечает,вам бонус не положен.Оказывается,бонус даётся,если нет каких-либо данных о тебе.Мои данные,как я понимаю,все были,поэтому Лайф меня в очередной раз кинул ))))))) 
Каково же было моё удивление,когда на следующий день я увидел этот бонус у себя на балансе. 
   Ну,думаю,Щас поговорим,на халявных то 10 тыщ. Хорошо,что вовремя баланс проверил.Оказалось,сначала списываются твои денежки,ну а потом этот бонус(если до него дело доходит)))))))
   Так что,пользуясь Лайфом, держите ухо востро, этот оператор на*бёт вас,не успеешь оглянуться.

----------


## гость

Очень нужно получить данные об абоненте Лайф. кинул меня на 120 долларов перед новым годом. мой номер +375259249209.
Вознаграждение гарантирую.

----------


## Vanya

подключился, мля. теперь не знаю как пользоваться. на велкоме чет дофига хотят бабок (тем более я не всеми услугами пользуюсь), а тут вроде норм цены более-менее. только что за "твой день" ??? какого банана вообще произошло? раньше не было такой надписи.что это вообще? лазил по инету - ничего не нашел

----------


## Vanya

это как у мтс в россии. там тоже всякую бурду подключают и парят мозг, типа это вы все сами подключили

----------


## JAHolper

> только что за "твой день" ??? какого банана вообще произошло? раньше не было такой надписи.что это вообще?


Да у лайфа конечно мути всякой выше крыши. Если правильно понял, то это надо подключать их услуги йо-йо. Только не разобрался подробнее, у меня половина страниц не открывается. Антивирусник, наверное, блокирует, как бяку.)

----------


## Vanya

почему раньше тогда не было? только щас пишет про твой день. у меня и есть этот йо-йо 1200, вроде как подключать больше ничего не надо. ууу, как я рад этому лайфу

----------

